# Audi quattro Coupe Turns 30 – Cargraphic Keeps the Fascination Alive



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

2010 is a year of anniversaries: while Cargraphic, the renowned customizing company from Germany, is celebrating its 25th birthday, Audi also has a special day to commemorate. Exactly thirty years ago, the “Ur-Quattro”, as it has become known, was presented to the world. And what, beside its 4WD, characterises this model so unmistakably? Well obviously, the main thing is the great sound of its legendary 5-cylinder engine. It's this unique feature of the Audi classic that the tuners from Germany's Palatinate region are further refining with a modern exhaust system of top-grade stainless steel. 

* Full Story *


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Nice!
I'd paint the tips flat black...:laugh:


----------

